# configuring wifi and network drivers for 13.0 on a macbook



## kxyd (Feb 20, 2021)

I recently installed FreeBSD 13.0 BETA2 on a macbook pro of 2015. I faced an issue in the installation process, where I couldnt configure the IPV4 because there were no configurations for this interface. 

I have been following the handbook but it seems that I do not completely understand it, for example (according to this) , I understand that I need the dc driver, and the way to load it is to paste the if_dc_load="YES" on my /boot/loader.conf .

Apparently I did that but it still cannot connect to the internet.

Is there a de facto way to configure Intel-based(I am guessing?) NICs?


----------



## kxyd (Feb 20, 2021)

Also, I saw that , does it mean that there is no support for the drivers for my macbook? (macbook pro 2015 early)


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello,

on what point where do you stuck at "connecting to the internet" ?


----------



## kxyd (Feb 20, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hello,
> 
> on what point where do you stuck at "connecting to the internet" ?


Hi,

basically I cannot update the pkg utility and I cannot ping any website, my guess is that there might be a driver issue.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 20, 2021)

Yeah but how is your setup?


----------



## kxyd (Feb 20, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Yeah but how is your setup?


What do you mean, like what is my network card or if I have configured in the system files so far?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, what is your network card and what do you already have done.


----------



## gnath (Feb 20, 2021)

If possible you may connect though ethernet port and do whatever update. You may skip that step during installation.


----------



## kxyd (Feb 20, 2021)

Alexander88207 I really dont know, I am googling stuff around the macbook model but I cant, Its a macbook pro early 2015, I am guessing it has an intel network card, there is no option for ethernet, so thats why I think it doesnt have any drivers for the wifi antenna


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 20, 2021)

kxyd said:


> Alexander88207 I really dont know, I am googling stuff around the macbook model but I cant, Its a macbook pro early 2015, I am guessing it has an intel network card, there is no option for ethernet, so thats why I think it doesnt have any drivers for the wifi antenna


Alright, looks like we need to start from zero, no problem.

First i need to see if your card got attached to any driver : `sysctl net.wlan.devices` lists you wifi and ethernet cards where an driver have been attached.

If this list is empty then we need to figure out how your cards is called so we can try to load the right driver for that. Use : `pciconf -lv` and try to find devices that have the class = network

Example: 


```
ral0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x53921814 chip=0x53921814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink corp.'
    device     = 'RT5392 PCIe Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```

BTW: The dc driver that you have mentioned in the first post, is a driver for Ethernet.


----------



## JAW (Feb 21, 2021)

I use FreeBSD daily on a 2015 MacBookAir, but the inbuilt Broadcom wifi chip is not supported. I very much doubt the Pro from that year would be supported either. To work around the issue I use a USB->Ethernet adapter or an Edimax Nano USB dongle (although this is painfully slow ~800KB/sec).


----------



## Machiaveli (Feb 21, 2021)

kxyd said:


> Also, I saw that , does it mean that there is no support for the drivers for my macbook? (macbook pro 2015 early)


Unfortunately any 2015 era MBP wifi cards aren't yet supported by FreeBSD. Use an USB wifi dongle or a Thunderbolt to Ethernet adaptater for a wired network.


----------



## aponomarenko (Mar 19, 2021)

Specs of this laptop: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=ef5195a62e

WiFi chip: BCM43602 (supported only on OpenBSD and NetBSD currently, but I guess the quality of open source drivers is low as usual for Broadcom, probably it does not make sense to port it to FreeBSD for this reason).


----------



## kxyd (Mar 26, 2021)

Machiaveli said:


> Unfortunately any 2015 era MBP wifi cards aren't yet supported by FreeBSD. Use an USB wifi dongle or a Thunderbolt to Ethernet adaptater for a wired network.


Thanks for your response, do you have in mind any particular USB WIFI dongles that are available for freeBSD?

A list or something would work, since unfortunately there is no support for BCM34602?


----------



## Machiaveli (Mar 27, 2021)

kxyd said:


> Thanks for your response, do you have in mind any particular USB WIFI dongles that are available for freeBSD?
> 
> A list or something would work, since unfortunately there is no support for BCM34602?


I'm using a TP-Link TLWN725N which is working great


----------



## aponomarenko (Mar 31, 2021)

kxyd said:


> Thanks for your response, do you have in mind any particular USB WIFI dongles that are available for freeBSD?
> 
> A list or something would work, since unfortunately there is no support for BCM34602?



See list of probed USB-WiFi devices: https://bsd-hardware.info/?view=search&typeid=net/wireless&busid=usb#list


----------

